# Autocycle



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't know much about these, but looks like the rear rim was swapped out, that I know is not correct.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice score!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2016)

Now that's one Schwinn I wouldn't mind taking for a spin! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)

This Packard I also got, it's behind the autocycle in the pics!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice 1940

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow that is an amazing bike.   Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2016)

Autocycle special....whered you find it? What does the otherside of the tank look like? Does it ahve the rear reflector on the rear fender?


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 11, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Autocycle special....whered you find it? What does the otherside of the tank look like? Does it ahve the rear reflector on the rear fender?




I'll get more pics tomorrow!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## ratrodz (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh for crying out loud...*mumbles*


----------



## jd56 (Jan 13, 2016)

Saweeeeet 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I ended up getting the Packard too!


----------



## stoney (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful bike,love the maroon, I'm envious


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 13, 2016)

someone should reproduce this tank... made of steel(hint hint John) it seems pretty easy compared to the more elaborate embossed ones....and would probably sell for a higher amount.....just sayn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> someone should reproduce this tank... made of steel(hint hint John) it seems pretty easy compared to the more elaborate embossed ones....and would probably sell for a higher amount.....just sayn




No, that would actually be pretty lame. The only thing that make that bike unique and special is that tank. The 1940 Autocycle Special is one of the least seen models, and therefore always gets the collectors juices flowing when a nice original example pops up.
Reproducing the tank would just confuse the supply of just how scarce the push button hanging cantilever tank really is.
The head badge guys already screwed up the antiquity there. Let's leave the hanging tank cantilever Schwinns to remain unique and special amongst a sea of an otherwise very common bike.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> No, that would actually be pretty lame. The only thing that make that bike unique and special is that tank. The 1940 Autocycle Special is one of the least seen models, and therefore always gets the collectors juices flowing when a nice original example pops up.
> Reproducing the tank would just confuse the supply of just how scarce the push button hanging cantilever tank really is.
> The head badge guys already screwed up the antiquity there. Let's leave the hanging tank cantilever Schwinns to remain unique and special amongst a sea of an otherwise very common bike.



The only Canti I'd own.. 1940 autocycle  special 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice autocycle!!!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow! Awesome bikes! I almost wet myself!! Joe


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 13, 2016)

56 Vette said:


> Wow! Awesome bikes! I almost wet myself!! Joe




Me too!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for feedback guys and interest of availability,  I'm going to clean it up and see what I got!!! Got the correct back rim coming, just need the cat eye rack reflector!


----------

